# 96D



## M75luesbird (Jul 2, 2019)

Hi all. My first post! I’ve had a 2005 PA State Police Commemorative 96D for some time (DAO) and finally decided to shoot it! What a great pistol! It was PSP’s official sidearm at the time.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Congrats, I own a 96FS which is also a great pistol. I run a 16 pound Wolff recoil spring in it. With the factory rated 13 pound spring it kicked brass 25 feet. I feel Beretta under sprung the 96 series of pistols with a 13 pound spring, but who am I to judge.


----------



## M75luesbird (Jul 2, 2019)

Do you have any holster recommendations? I got a poly holster from Fobus which was supposed to fit the 96 but doesn’t - although it’s perfect for my 3rd gen S&W 5906.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It's only my personal opinion, but I suggest to you that, of all of the possible holsters to choose from, the Fobus is the worst.
But then, I used to make the occasional leather holster, so I guess that I'm prejudiced.


----------



## M75luesbird (Jul 2, 2019)

Well it’s disappointing that it doesn’t seem to fit right.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

M75luesbird said:


> Do you have any holster recommendations? I got a poly holster from Fobus which was supposed to fit the 96 but doesn't - although it's perfect for my 3rd gen S&W 5906.


I don't have a holster for it, but any 92FS/M9 holster will work. Do you -plan on carrying it? IWB or OWB? Leather or Kydex?


----------



## M75luesbird (Jul 2, 2019)

Looking for a drop leg holster for it


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

*The U.S. Military used this rig(i.e battle tested): Beretta 92 Safariland SLS Tactical Leg Holster Review*
*



 *

*There are a whole lot of other options out there. Just google Beretta 92FS leg holster. P.S. I run Mec-Gar magazines in my 96. Standard magazine holds 13 rounds, they also have 15 round mags as well. *


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

M75luesbird said:


> Hi all. My first post! I've had a 2005 PA State Police Commemorative 96D for some time (DAO) and finally decided to shoot it! What a great pistol! It was PSP's official sidearm at the time.


Hello and welcome from Indiana! Got any pics of that 96D?


----------

